

Wouldn’t it be Swell to be able to drag and drop between Web and desktop - hymanroth
http://ajaxian.com/archives/wouldnt-it-be-swell-to-be-able-to-drag-and-drop-between-web-and-desktop

======
kristiandupont
For me, the biggest problem with the whole the-browser-is-the-os thing is that
all your files and data live in different locations that are sealed from each
other. I should be able to transfer a photo from Flickr to Facebook etc. in
some standardized way. Perhaps this can help take us a step in that
direction..

------
skip
Chrome has a nice feature where you can drag a file from any folder/your
desktop and drop it onto a file input element on a web page.

Unfortunately, this feature does not work in Gmail (!) because they use a
custom Flash-based uploader there.

~~~
superchink
This works in Safari too, so I'm assuming it's a WebKit feature.

